# Height of wall hung toilet bowl



## garyDplumber (Oct 8, 2016)

I am roughing in a wall hung toilet (geberit) , wanted to know if 16" from the finish floor to the height of the rim is a good height, i know it's more of a preference, but the client said he just wants the average

What height to you guys usually set a wall hung toilet from finish floor to rim height 

Thanks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

16" is ok if it's fine with the HO. I think that is just a little higher than an old toilet. The "comfort" height toilets are around 17" with some being a little taller. IIRC, ADA is 17"-19" with the seat.

Is your 16" to the rim of the toilet or the seat?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I meant to delete the last sentence of my post when I posted. It started out being the first thing I typed, then I noticed you answered that in your post. Too late to edit since I just now noticed it's still there.


----------



## garyDplumber (Oct 8, 2016)

chonkie said:


> 16" is ok if it's fine with the HO. I think that is just a little higher than an old toilet. The "comfort" height toilets are around 17" with some being a little taller. IIRC, ADA is 17"-19" with the seat.
> 
> Thanks, it will be 17" with the cover on it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

17 inch (ada) height works good.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

garyDplumber said:


> I am roughing in a wall hung toilet (geberit) , wanted to know if 16" from the finish floor to the height of the rim is a good height, i know it's more of a preference, but the client said he just wants the average
> 
> What height to you guys usually set a wall hung toilet from finish floor to rim height
> 
> Thanks


What kind of carrier are you using??


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Chair height is 16 inches. But you can go up to 21..


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Agree with all above 17 inch would be just perfect.


----------

